# Does a UK-purchased Digital TV work in Ireland?



## hansov (1 Jul 2010)

I just bought a 19 inch Matsui HD Ready Digital TV for the bedroom and while it picks up 16 digital channels (RTE1,RTE2, TnG and radio channels etc) all I get is sound and the EPG - no picture. Is there different encoding in the UK than in Ireland. I am using it for FreeSat with a satellite dish so at least I have the channels and I can pick up RTE analogue channels as well so all is not lost if there is different MPEGs or whatever they are called! Thanks


----------



## Towger (1 Jul 2010)

hansov said:


> Is there different encoding in the UK than in Ireland


 
Yes, Ireland is MPEG4 (HD), the UK is MPEG2 with some test areas MPEG4 as well. Many of the better models now support both...


----------



## hopalong (2 Jul 2010)

your set is picking up freesat ok on mpeg2  digital.  the rte digital stuff is mpeg4 so you only get the radio digital,no pics cause the set is mpeg2.


----------

